# Some wallpapers



## patrickv

I'm in the process of uploading some nice wallpapers to share with you guys give me some time please

































































































Done  hope u like it


----------



## Vizy

the octane looks sick!


----------



## patrickv

here's 2 more, couldn't add with the rest cause i have 20 pictures limit


----------



## speedyink

got any of those in widescreen?


----------



## chibicitiberiu

speedyink said:


> got any of those in widescreen?



What's so hard to crop and resize a bit the image using photoshop or even MS Paint can do that? Do that yourself in the format you want .


----------



## vroom_skies

^lol^
Because maybe he likes the image the way it is...


----------



## Machin3

That's some artistic s***


----------



## speedyink

chibicitiberiu said:


> What's so hard to crop and resize a bit the image using photoshop or even MS Paint can do that? Do that yourself in the format you want .



Because the resolution isn't wide enough for my screen.  I'm looking for versions 1440 pixels wide


----------



## patrickv

speedyink said:


> got any of those in widescreen?



They were originally in 1600x1200. I had to size them down because for the life of me i can't upload any files bigger than 200kb. If i do my connection times out  . My ISP doesn't even give a sh*t on their part about my problems.
Even these ones 1280x1024 took a while 
I think... i think they are still on my laptop (the widescreen ones) i will see later and let you know mate


----------



## speedyink

Where did you get them?  Theres a couple there I would definately want


----------



## elmer91

that second one, even though it is pink, looks sweet! the octane one is awesome too.


----------



## atentora

I like the first one. I'll probably use a grab a few when I get home.


----------



## patrickv

atentora said:


> I like the first one. I'll probably use a grab a few when I get home.



glad u liked them here's some more





































































































my upload speed at work is ok !! so i will post what i can in the time i get

cheers


----------



## patrickv

MORE !!! 







































































that was abusing my bandwidth for a while !!


----------



## tossy

Cool wallpapers!


----------



## deveritt

Sweet wallpapers! I saved a few but I'm using the fire and ice one right now and it looks awesome  Looks like there are some more since I last checked yesterday so I'll have to check them out once I get home from work (pics dont seem to load at work)


----------



## alexyu

Some mod change the title to "lots of wallpapers"!
No, you got me wrong, some of them are really exceptional.


----------



## massahwahl

I wish there somewhere to download new dreamscene content for Vista


----------



## speedyink

ukulele_ninja said:


> I wish there somewhere to download new dreamscene content for Vista



There are, you just have to look for them

Nice, a lot of these wallpapers are right up my ally.  I especially like the photographs mixed with abstract designs, those are awesome!


----------



## TFT

Bloody hell Patrick, computer threw a wobbly then. Brilliant wallpapers, have downloaded a few


----------



## patrickv

some more to come as soon as i get back to work !!


----------



## speedyink

I've got a couple coverted to widescreen 1440x900. These are great, thanks Pat!


----------



## ducis

wow amazing really really great job
(you made them yourself right)


----------



## speedyink

Actually no, I believe it's a compilation of wallpapers he's downloaded.  I noticed one of them was from digitalblasphemy.com


----------



## Connor.S

:]


----------



## patrickv

Connor.S said:


> :]



nice clock !!
the wall fits with your theme


----------



## patrickv

edit ::
I've packed more walls in a rar instead of posting it up.
link can be found here -> http://cid-44ffb8686602e4fc.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Random stuff

It's a file called Speedy1
for any problems let me know

cheers


----------



## Respital

patrickv said:


> edit ::
> I've packed more walls in a rar instead of posting it up.
> link can be found here -> http://cid-44ffb8686602e4fc.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Random stuff
> 
> It's a file called Speedy1
> for any problems let me know
> 
> cheers



Jesus...

I love all of these.

Thanks for sharing patrickv.


----------



## DirtyD86

amazing thread, thanks a lot !


----------



## newguy5

speedyink said:


> I've got a couple coverted to widescreen 1440x900. These are great, thanks Pat!



how did you convert them to widescreen?


----------



## MagnumC

awesome!


----------



## jopa




----------



## funkysnair




----------



## bm23

really fantastic wallpapers there. really like the girls in bikini. nah, im kidding. i especially like the one with orange sky, the one that speedyink uses as desktop wallpaper. really goes well with vista glossy look. well done!!!


----------

